# Hello from Spartanburg SC



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome. Just a little South of you.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource

I am sure there is a local bee club in Spartanburg. The dues are probably a lot cheaper than replacement colonies.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Spartanburg has a good association. Not sure where they meet.


----------



## NewBee<- (Mar 28, 2016)

I have been to the meeting a few times, However I work a lot and my work schedule doesn't always "jive" with the meeting dates. I have no problem getting phone advice from any of the members however I have found it very difficult to get someone to mentor me. i.e. inspect my hives with me and give sound advice on my particular situation. I have even tried the Spartanburg beekeepers Facebook and the only help I received was a lady that was almost as new as me. I do believe this will be a great season though!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

NewBee<- said:


> I have found it very difficult to get someone to mentor me. i.e. inspect my hives with me and give sound advice on my particular situation.
> I as well as others in my area have had the same issue. I have had good advice from this group, several in SC. We are starting a new group in our area with the intention of hands on vs. sitting in chairs to help us newer folks learn the ropes. We will be fortunate to have a master and journeyman in the group.


----------



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi - little SW of you as well. Bet it wasn't SHB, but varroa. With the weather this year, they are going to be incredible. I have already treated multiple times this year and I treated again this weekend. Checked my trays this morning and they were covered. The beetles are certainly there, but I think they are an indication of problems, not the root cause. Good luck this year!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## whodew (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello and welcome mike, Im just north of you in gastonia. I also had a similar situation in my local club. Try calling the officers listed and hammer on the pecking order. They cant list individuals phone # for libility reasons. But if they have a mentor program, they can put you in touch with someone nearist to you. Hang in there...


----------

